# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  الطرق الصوفية المعاصرة في المغرب الأقصى .. ( ومعلومات عن عبدالسلام ياسين )

## سليمان الخراشي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اسم الرسالة : ( الطرق الصوفية المعاصرة في المغرب الأقصى – عرض ومناقشة ) ؛ للباحث عبدالله بن سعيد إعياش – أظنه من المغرب - ، بإشراف الدكتور علي محمد الدخيل ، مقدمة لنيل الماجستير ، بكلية أصول الدين ، بجامعة الإمام ، في العام 1413هـ . 
اخترتُ أن أنقل : فهرسها ، وبعض حديث الباحث – وفقه الله – عن الطريقة " البوتشيشية " ، وأحد رموزها المعاصرين : ( عبدالسلام ياسين ) – هداه الله - .


فهرس الموضوعات -	مقدمة البحث 
-	التمهيد
-	تعريف التصوف لغة
-	تعريف التصوف اصطلاحا
-	تعريف الطرق الصوفية 
-	تعريف الطريق لغة
-	تعريف الطريق اصطلاحا
-	 تاريخ ظهور التصوف في المغرب
-	أسباب انتشار التصوف في المغرب
-	علاقة التصوف بالفكر الرافضي
-	الباب الأول: التعريف بالطرق الصوفية
-	الفصل الأول: الطريقة القادرية
-	أصل تسميتها ونسبتها
-	نشأتها ومؤسسها
-	أشهر علمائها
-	انتشارها وأبرز انحرافاتها وآثارها
-	الفصل الثاني: الطريقة الشاذلية
-	أصل تسميتها ونسبتها
-	نشأتها ومؤسسها
-	أشهر علمائها
-	انتشارها وأبرز انحرافاتها وآثارها 
-	الفصل الثالث: الطريقة الدرقاوية
-	أصل تسميتها ونسبتها
-	نشأتها ومؤسسها
-	أشهر علمائها
-	انتشارها وأبرز انحرافاتها وآثارها
-	الفصل الرابع: الطريقة العيساوية 
-	أصل تسميتها ونسبتها 
-	نشأتها ومؤسسها 
-	أشهر علمائها
-	انتشارها وأبرز انحرافاتها وآثارها
-	الفصل الخامس: الطريقة البوتشيشية 
-	أصل تسميتها ونسبتها 
-	نشأتها ومؤسسها 
-	أشهر علمائها 
-	انتشارها وأبرز انحرافاتها وآثارها
-	الفصل السادس: الطريقة التجانية
-	أصل تسميتها ونسبتها 
-	نشأتها ومؤسسها 
-	أشهر علمائها 
-	انتشارها وأبرز انحرافاتها وآثارها
-	الباب الثاني: عقيدتهم في أركان الإيمان عرض ومناقشة: 
-	الفصل الأول: عقيدتهم في الله جل جلاله
-	مبحث وحدة الوجود
-	وحدة الوجود عند التجانيين 
-	وحدة الوجود عند الدرقاويين 
-	وحدة الوجود عند البوتشيشيين 
-	شبهاتهم ومناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الأولى ومناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثانية 
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثالثة
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الرابعة 
-	مناقشتها 
-	مناقشة ما يحتاج إلى مناقشة
-	مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة 
-	مبحث الشرك 
-	تعريف الشرك لغة واصطلاحا 
-	الشرك عند التجانيين 
-	الشرك عند العيساويين 
-	الشرك عند البوتشيشيين 
-	الشرك عند الدرقاويين 
-	شبهاتهم ومناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الأولى 
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثانية 
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثالثة ومناقشتها 
-	مناقشة ما يحتاج إلى مناقشة
-	رأي أهل السنة والجماعة وحكمهم في الشرك 
-	مبحث الأسماء والصفات: 
-	الأسماء والصفات عند الدرقاويين
-	الأسماء والصفات عند التجانيين
-	الأسماء والصفات عند العيساويين 
-	الأسماء والصفات عند البوتشيشيين 
-	الشبهات والمناقشة 
-	الشبهة الأولى 
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثانية 
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثالثة 
-	مناقشتها
-	الشبهة الرابعة ومناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الخامسة ومناقشتها
-	مناقشة ما يحتاج إلى مناقشة
-	مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة 
-	الفصل الثاني: عقيدتهم في الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
-	مبحث التوسل 
-	التوسل لغة 
-	التوسل في القرآن 
-	التوسل في السنة وفي كلام الصحابة
-	التوسل عند التجانيين 
-	التوسل عند الدرقاويين 
-	التوسل عند العيساويين 
-	التوسل عند البوتشيشيين 
-	الشبهات والمناقشة 
-	الشبهة الأولى
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثانية ومناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثالثة
-	مناقشتها 
-	مناقشة ما يحتاج إلى مناقشة 
-	مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة
-	مبحث الحقيقة المحمدية
-	الحقيقة المحمدية عند التجانيين
-	الحقيقة المحمدية عند العيساويين 
-	الحقيقة المحمدية عند الدرقاويين
-	الحقيقة المحمدية عند البوتشيشيين 
-	الشبهات والمناقشة 
-	الشبهة الأولى ومناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثانية 
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثالثة 
-	مناقشتها 
-	مناقشة ما يحتاج إلى مناقشة 
-	مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة
-	مبحث التلقي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته: 
-	التلقي عند التجانيين
-	التلقي عند البوتشيشيين 
-	التلقي عند العيساويين 
-	الشبهات والمناقشة 
-	الشبهة الأولى ومناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثانية ومناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثالثة 
-	مناقشتها 
-	مناقشة ما يحتاج إلى مناقشة 
-	مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة 
-	الفصل الثالث: عقيدتهم في بقية أركان الإيمان
-	مبحث الملائكة والكتب: 
-	الملائكة عند التجانيين 
-	الملائكة عند الدرقاويين 
-	الملائكة عند البوتشيشيين 
-	الكتب عند التجانيين 
-	الكتب عند البوتشيشيين 
-	مناقشة ما يحتاج إلى مناقشة
-	مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة
-	مبحث اليوم الآخر: 
-	اليوم الآخر عند التجانيين 
-	اليوم الآخر عند الدرقاويين 
-	اليوم الآخر عند العيساويين 
-	اليوم الآخر عند البوتشيشيين 
-	الشبهات والمناقشة 
-	الشبهة الأولى
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثانية
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثالثة
-	مناقشتها 
-	مناقشة ما يحتاج إلى مناقشة 
-	عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة 
-	مبحث القدر: 
-	القدر عند التجانيين 
-	القدر عند الدرقاويين 
-	القدر عند العيساويين 
-	الشبهات والمناقشة 
-	الشبهة الأولى 
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثانية 
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثالثة
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الرابعة 
-	ومناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الخامسة 
-	مناقشتها 
-	مناقشة ما يحتاج إلى مناقشة 
-	مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة 
-	الباب الثالث: عقائدهم وبدعهم الأخرى
-	الفصل الأول: الولاية والأولياء: 
-	تعريف الولاية لغة 
-	تعريف الولاية اصطلاحاً 
-	الولاية والأولياء عند التجانيين 
-	الولاية والأولياء عند الدرقاويين 
-	الولاية والأولياء عند العيساويين 
-	الولاية والأولياء عند البوتشيشيين 
-	الشبهات والمناقشة 
-	الشبهة الأولى 
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثانية 
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثالثة 
-	مناقشتها مناقشة ما يحتاج إلى مناقشة 
-	مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة 
-	الفصل الثاني: الظاهر والباطن: 
-	الظاهر والباطن عند الدرقاويين 
-	الظاهر والباطن عند العيساويين 
-	الظاهر والباطن عند التجانيين 
-	الشبهات والمناقشة 
-	الشبهة الأولى
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثانية ومناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثالثة مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الرابعة ومناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الخامسة 
-	مناقشتها 
-	مناقشة ما يحتاج إلى مناقشة 
-	مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة 
-	الفصل الثالث: الكشف الصوفي: 
-	تعريف الكشف لغة واصطلاحا
-	الكشف عند التجانيين 
-	الكشف عند الدرقاويين 
-	الكشف عند العيساويين 
-	الكشف عند البوتشيشيين 
-	الشبهات والمناقشة
-	الشبهة الأولى
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثانية ومناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثالثة ومناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الرابعة 
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الخامسة ومناقشتها 
-	الشبهة السادسة ومناقشتها 
-	الشبهة السابعة ومناقشتها 
-	مناقشة ما يحتاج إلى مناقشة 
-	مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة 
-	الفصل الرابع: البدع العملية: 
-	مبحث الأذكار: 
-	الأذكار عند التجانيين 
-	الأذكار عند الدرقاويين 
-	الأذكار عند العيساويين 
-	الأذكار عند البوتشيشيين 
-	الشبهات والمناقشة 
-	الشبهة الأولى ومناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثانية 
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثالثة 
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الرابعة 
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الخامسة ومناقشتها 
-	مناقشة ما يحتاج إلى مناقشة 
-	مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة 
-	مبحث الرقص والسماع: 
-	الرقص والسماع عند التجانيين 
-	الرقص والسماع عند الدرقاويين 
-	الرقص والسماع عند البوتشيشيين 
-	الرقص والسماع عند العيساويين 
-	الشبهات والمناقشة 
-	الشبهة الأولى 
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثانية 
-	مناقشتها 
-	الشبهة الثالثة ومناقشتها 
-	مناقشة ما يحتاج إلى مناقشة 
-	مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة 
-	مبحث الموالد: 
-	تعريف الموالد
-	المولد عند العيساويين وغيرهم من الطوائف وبيان ضلالهم
-	مذهب أهل السنة وموقعهم من المولد
-	الخاتمة 
-	فهرس الآيات القرآنية 
-	فهرس الأحاديث والآثار
-	فهرس الأشعار
-	فهرس الأعلام المترجم لهم 
-	فهرس الكلمات الغربية 
-	فهرس الفرق والطوائف 
-	فهرس الأماكن والبلدان
-	فهرس المصادر والمراجع 
-	فهرس موضوعات البحث 

[CENTER]=================[/CENTER]

الطريقة البوتشيشية

أصل تسميتها ونسبتها: 
سميت هذه الطريقة بوتشيشية نسبة إلى مؤسسها العباس البوتشيشي ، والبوتشيشي  نسبة إلى التشيش، وهو طعام من القمح المجروش، يشبه ما يسمى في السعودية بالجريش، وقد سمعت من مقدم الزاوية البوتشيشية الأم، المدعو الحاج عبداللطيف في أصل هذه النسبة قصة عجيبة مفادها: أن المختار والد العباس، زار شيخه أبا مدين الجزائري ضمن مجموعة من المريدين، فقدم لهم الشيخ طعام التشيش في قصعة كبيرة، فجعلوا يأكلون حتى شبعوا، وامتلأت بطونهم، فأمرهم الشيخ بمواصلة الأكل، فلم يمتثل الأمر –حسب زعمهم- إلا المختار الذي استمر يأكل حتى انتهى ما في القصعة من التشيش، ولما كان الصباح، وأرادوا أن يودعوا شيخهم هذا، طلبوا منه دعوة صالحة، فقال لهم: معشر الأبناء : السر الذي كان عندي انتقل إلى المختار بوتشيش ! ومن ذلك اليوم عرف بهذا اللقب، وعرفت الطريقة التي أنشأها ابنه بعد ذلك بالطريقة البوتشيشية. 
نشأتها ومؤسسها وأشهر علمائها: 
نشأت هذه الطريقة في منتصف القرن الماضي، في موقع على مقربة من قرية يطلق عليها: مداع بحوالي أربع كيلومترات، من جهة الحدود المغربية الجزائرية؛ وترجع هذه الطريقة في أصلها إلى الطريقة العليوية، وهي طريقة في الجزائر، متفرعة عن الطريقة القادرية. 
مؤسسها : هو العباس بن المختار القادري البوتشيشي ، ولد في بداية القرن الرابع عشر للهجرة تقريباً. وكان أمياً لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، الأمر الذي يعطي تصوراً واضحاً عن هذه الطريقة التي احتوت على كثير من الجهالات، والضلالات، والحماقات. وقد قيل: إن الكتاب يُعرف محتواه من عنوانه. 
وقد كان العباس: مؤسس الطريقة البوتشيشية زيادة على كونه أمياً لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، فاقد البصر. قال الشيخ محمد المغراوي حفظه الله وهو يرد على عبدالسلام ياسين في إبهامه اسم شيخه العباس في معرض تزكية نفسه والتمدح بالتصوف والصوفية: ( أخي القارئ! أتدري ماذا يقصد هذا الرجل في قوله: "ولقيت رجلاً طيب الله ثراه"؟! لماذا أبهم اسمه ولم يذكره حتى يعرف من هو؟! أو أن هذا من الأسرار الصوفية التي لا يجوز أن يباح بها؟ . 
أما مذهب المحدثين، وعلماء الجرح والتعديل، فيسمون هذا مجهولاً، ولا قيمة له عندهم في الرواية، والرجل المذكور في هذه العبارة هو العباس البوتشيشي، كان رجلاً أعمى، أمياً، لا علم عنده كما يذكر تلامذته الذين تابوا من ضلاله، وما يزال ضلاله منتشراً في هذه البلاد مع الأسف. 
وقال في موضع آخر في الرد على ياسين أيضاً: (تلاحظ أخي القارئ تعظيم هذا الرجل –يعني ياسين- لمن زعمه شيخه، وكما سبق، كان أعمى في بصره وفي بصيرته، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حذرنا من البدع والمبتدعة في كثير من أحاديثه. 
-عقيدته: 
أما عقيدته فهي حلولية، حيث يؤمن بأن الله يحل في بعض خلقه وأتباعه يعتقدون أن الله –تعالى الله عما يقولون علواً كبيراً- يحل في شيخهم؛ ويستدلون على هذه العقيدة الكفرية بقصة إبراهيم عليه السلام مع الأفلاك، التي ذكرها الله في القرآن الكريم، فيزعمون أن قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( هذا ربَّي) ، أي: حل فيه، وقوله تعالى: ( فلما أفل )  ، أي: زال. وعلى هذا فإنهم يعتقدون أن الله يحل في شيخهم في بعض الأوقات، فيخرون عند ذلك للشيخ سجداً، ويقولون: هذا الله، تعالى الله عن قولهم علواً كبيرا. 
-وفاته ، وخليفته : 
توفي العباس البوتشيشي في منتصف ذي الحجة عام إحدى وتسعين وثلاثمائة وألف للهجرة، عن اثنتين وثمانين سنة كما نقلته من اللوحة المكتوبة على ضريحه بزاويته في مداع . وقد خلفه على مشيخة هذه الطريقة الحائدة عن المنهج القويم، والصراط المستقيم: ابنه المدعو: حمزة ، شيخ الطريقة الحالي، المولود في حدود 1329-1330هـ، والذي حمل لواء الإضلال والصد عن الكتاب والسنة بعد أبيه. قال الدكتور محمد المغراوي متع الله بحياته وهو يتحدث عن العباس: (وما يزال ابنه يحمل راية الضلال، وينهب ويسلب أمول الناس باسم هذا الضلال الذي عشش وفرخ في كثير من البلاد المغربية..). 
وقد تولى حمزة المذكور مشيخة الطريقة عام: 1971م، وقام بتطوير الطريقة شكلاً، حيث زاد في بعض أورادها الفردية والجماعية، وأخذت الطريقة في عهده نهجاً آخر في التوسع والانتشار خلافاً لما كانت عليه في عهد أبيه، حيث صار جل المريدين المنتسبين إليها شباباً وأطرا عليا، وأكثرهم من رجال التعليم الجامعيين. ومن شروط طريقته: الخضوع الكامل للشيخ، واستشارته في كل الأمور، حتى الشرعية منها الثابتة بالنصوص القطعية، فلا يقوم المريد بذكر، أو قراءة قرآن، أو حج، أو عمرة إلا بإذن الشيخ، كما لا يباشر أمراً من أمور دنياه: من زواج، أو طلاق، أو سفر، أو التحاق بوظيفة، أو تركها إلا بإذن من الشيخ أيضاً، وقد أخبرني أحد الإخوة القضاة، الذي استجره بعض زملائه في سلك القضاء وغرروا به حتى أخذوه في زيارة لشيخهم: أنه قابل في زاويتهم مريداً كان موظفاً بوزارة العدل، فاستقال من وظيفته بأمر من الشيخ، لأن الشيخ رأى أن عمل هذا المريد ليس فيه أمل. وكان قد مضى على استقالة هذا المريد عندما حصل ذلك اللقاء: سنتان؛ وكان هذا المريد معتكفاً في الزاوية بعد أن ترك وظيفته. والإذن الذي اشترطه حمزة البوتشيشي في طريقته هو بمثابة صلاة الاستخارة عند المسلمين. 
ويزعم حمزة أنه شيخ مربي، وأن اتباع الشيخ المربي أمر محتم واجب، لأن النبوة ختمت بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبقي يحملها أهل الله، ومنهم القطب الرباني، الذي هو الشيخ المربي؛ كما أحدث حمزة اصطلاحاً جديداً يحمل عقيدة جديدة، وهذا الاصطلاح الجديد هو: "الشيخ الحي" ومعناه أنه لا ينكر الطرق الصوفية السابقة كالتجانية، والدرقاوية، وغيرها، لكن لابد من التخلي عنها عند ظهور الشيخ الحي. وقد استخرج حمزة من اسمه المكون من أربعة أحرف أربعة معاني، كل معنى نزله على حرف من تلك الحروف، حتى يتمكن من إحكام القبضة على تلك القطعان من المريدين السذج الذين يتلقون بالقبول كل ما يلقيه إليهم هذا الضال المضل: 
فحرف الحاء يعني: احترام. 
وحرف الميم: امتثال. 
وحرف الزاي يعني: زيارة. 
وحرف التاء يعني: ثبات. 
ولا يخفى ما في حمل تلك الحروف على تلك المعاني من التكلفة الذي هو السمة الغالبة على الطرقيين المخرفين!!
والجدير بالذكر أن المصدر التشريعي الأساس الذي يأخذ منه حمزة شريعته الصوفية هو كتاب الإبريز ، الذي أملاه عبدالعزيز الدباغ: -الأمي الجاهل- على تلميذه أحمد بن المبارك؛ فعليه وروده وعنه صدوره، فهو أنجيله الذي يجمع بين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. ومما وصف به الشيخ المغراوي هذا الكتاب الذي يتغذى حمزة ومن ورائه أتباعه مما قاءه فيه مؤلفه، قوله: (وأما الإبريز فهو مخبأة للشرك والبدع، فمن أراد الوقوف على كتاب المشركين فعليه بهذا الكتاب ) .

أما عن أشهر علمائها ؛ فإن أشهر أتباع هذه الطريقة إنما ينتسبون إلى العلم والثقافة بمعناهما العصري البعيد كل البعد عن المعنى الأصيل للعلم والثقافة، المبني على الكتاب والسنة، وفهم السلف الصالح لهما، ومن هؤلاء: 

-عبدالسلام ياسين: وهذا الرجل الذي يتزعم حالياً جماعة أشبه ما تكون بطريقة صوفية، وتدعى: "جماعة العدل والإحسان"، قد مر في حياته باضطرابات فكرية وعقائديه، حيث عاش ردحاً من الزمن يتغذى على فتات متعفن من الفكر المادي الملحد، المؤله للعقل: فكر فرويد وماركس، وفجأة ينتقل إلى نحلة أخرى أقبح من سابقتها، ومناقضة لها تمام المناقضة، وهذه النحلة الجديدة هي التصوف، الذي لا أثر للعقل فيه البتة. فكان ياسين بانتقاله ذلك كالمستجير من الرمضاء بالنار. قال ابن المؤقت المراكشي رحمه الله: (قال صاحب المدخل: إن كل طريقة من طرق العلم يمكن اختبارها إلا طريقة التصوف، فإنهم يبنونها على حسن الظن والمسالمة، وإذا أراد عالم أن يعرضها على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، قالوا له: أنت منكر ) . أهـ، وفي هذا يقول القائل: 
وزاد الأمر حتى لست تلقــى      
فتــى يهوى كلاماً للنبـي 
ولا مـا قالــه الـرحمن طراً     
ســوى نقل الولي عن الولي 
كلاماً ليس يعلمـه جليــل     
 من الصحب الأكارم في الندي 
وإن قلت الدليل يجيب شخص      
 لأنت بذاك منــكر ذا الجلي 
روى ذا الحكم شيخي في منام      
  فعجباً للتــنطع مــن ولي 
وقد يتساءل أو يغضب بعض المعجبين بهذا الرجل إعجاب جاهل بحقيقة ما هو عليه من البعد عن الحق، فيقول: كيف يكون ما انتقل إليه الشيخ أقبح مما انتقل منه؟! فأقول: 
1-إن النحلة الأولى –نحلة الماركسية والفرويدية- التي كان عليها ياسين، لا يختلف اثنان من عوام المسلمين، فضلاً عن عقلائهم في كونها زيغاً وكفراً وضلالا، أما النحلة الثانية –نحلة التصوف- فقد انخدع بزخرفها الخادع وظاهرها الإيماني المبطن بالزندقة والكفر والإلحاد، خلق كثير، ومن كل الطبقات. ولا شك أن خطورة النحلة الأولى أهون من خطورة النحلة الثانية بمراحل، لأن الأولى كفر بين، ومعصية واضحة، يشعر صاحبها دائماً أنه على باطل، الأمر الذي يدعوه إلى العمل على الانسلاخ منه، والتوبة النصوح إلى الله من شؤمه؛ بخلاف النحلة الثانية، فإنها بدعة خبيثة خطيرة، لا يعلم خطورتها من لم يتسلح بسلاح العلم والمعرفة بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد يتورط فيها الإنسان، وهو يظن أنه على الصواب الذي لا ينبغي التحول عنه، وبذلك يسد على نفسه باب التفكير في التوبة والأوبة إلى الحق، لأنه يرى أن ما هو عليه هو عين الحق؛ ومن هنا تكلم كثير من أهل العلم من السلف والخلف، في كون البدعة أشد خطورة من المعصية، لأن المعصية يتاب منها، والبدعة لا يتاب منها. 
وممن تكلم في هذه المسألة كلاماً كافياً شافياً: الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله، في كتابه العظيم: الاعتصام؛ وكذا العلامة محمد الخضر الشنقيطي رحمه الله في كتابه: مشتهى الخارف الجاني في رد زلقات التجاني الجاني. 
2-النحلة الأولى بمثابة العدو المكشوف، المعلن للأمة بعداوته، الأمر الذي يدعو الأمة لأخذ حذرها، واستنفار كل الطاقات لمحاربته، ورد كيده في نحره؛ سواء على الصعيد العسكري، كما حصل في أفغانستان؛ أو على الصعيد العقائدي والفكري، كما حصل في كل بلاد الإسلام، حيث هب كثير من علماء الإسلام ومفكريه لبيان خطر الفكر المادي الماركسي والفرويدي وغيره؛ حتى كانت النتيجة أن أجحر ذلك الفكر، وألقم دعاته الحجر في أفواههم التي طالما فغروها –فضها الله- للتغني والتمدح بذلك الفكر؛ فمنوا بالهزيمة النكراء التي كانت أروع صورها في أفغانستان. أما النحلة الثانية فإنها بمثابة العدو الذي يلبس لباس الصديق الحميم، وحقده على الأمة أشد من كل حقد، وخطره عليها أشد من كل خطر؛ لأنه يهدد حصونها من الداخل. وقديماً قيل: احذر عدوك مرة، واحذر صديقك ألف مرة. ومما يدل دلالة واضحة على ما قررته آنفاً حول ياسين، قول هذا الأخير: (واطلعت في تجارب اليهود والنصارى الروحية، ثم رجعت إلى كتب الصوفية أستقصيها، وأنشد المفتاح الذي يفتح باب المعرفة، فوجدت أنهم –يعني الصوفية- مجمعون على أنه: (من لا شيخ له فلا مدخل له في أمرنا هذا).. وكنت أنظر فيما كتبه بعض فطاحل العارفين بالله، فلا أطيق الاستمرار في قراءته لغرابة ما ينطقون.. حتى إذا أراد الله أن يتم علي نعمته، لقيت على غير ميعاد رجلاً لم أكن أعرفه، نطق من دون أن أستنطقه، وأخبرني بأن ما كنت أطلبه موجود، وأن الشيخ المربي في البلاد على قيد أنملة ممن كان يائساً من وجود شاذلي أو جيلي في هذا العصر ! كنت قرأت كتباً، وقارفت من هذه الثقافات الأجنبية، وكانت العقلانية الماركسية الفرويدية مرتعاً لنشاطي الفكري منذ أمد بعيد، تعيش بل تعشش في ذهني، ولم تكن العقلية العقلانية تفتت أثناء أزمتي في البحث على الحقيقة، لذا دخلت طريق القوم أحمل معي أوزار عادات جاهلية، وعبء أوهاق ثقافية تأله العقل، .. وأخذ علي العهد الصوفي مقدم الطريقة..). 

وقد لخص الشيخ محمد المغراوي –وفقه الله- مصادر التلقي عند ياسين في الأمور التالية: 
1-الفكر الرافضي. 
2-فكر الحلاج المقتول على الزندقة. 
3-فكر ابن عربي الحاتمي شيخ القائلين بوحدة الوجود. 
4-فكر الشعراني صاحب الطبقات التي حشاها بكل تخريف وهذيان. 
5-فكر الدباغ ومضحكاته وكفرياته التي حشا بها كتابه الإبريز. 
6-فكر التجاني الذي جمع ضلالات المتصوفة الأولين والآخرين، وزاد عليها مالا يخطر على خيال متخيل. 
والجدير بالذكر قبل إنهاء الكلام عن هذا الرجل، أنه زعم في يوم من الأيام أنه ترك الطريقة البوتشيشية، وعلل ذلك بأن أصحابها لا يهتمون بجانب الجهاد، والحقيقة أن الذي جعله ينفصل عن البوتشيشيين إنما هو ما جرى عليه العمل عند الصوفية، وصار سنة متبعة لديهم، وذلك أنه كلما أوهم الشيطان أحدهم أنه صار من الواصلين، وسول له غروره أنه أصبح شيخاً مربياً، إلا وانشق عن طريقة شيخه بإنشاء طريقة جديدة، يصبح هو شيخها المتربع على كرسي ضلالتها. ومما يؤيد قولي هذا ما ذكره الشيخ محمد المغراوي حفظه الله من أن ياسين كان داعية كبيراً من دعاة البوتشيشية إلى أن هلك شيخه الضال: العباس، وكان يطمع في الميراث، ونازعه ابنه –يعني حمزة- ، فغضب لذلك وخرج من زاويتهم، وإلا فقد كان هو المرشح لامتداد هذا الضلال، ومع الأسف، فإن أتباعه ومحبيه يزعمون أنه تراجع عن الطريقة البوتشيشية، وهو لم يتراجع في يوم من الأيام –كما في هذه الرسالة- وكما سننقل عبارته من: "الإحسان الرجال" التي ذكر فيها هذا الشيخ الضال بالتعظيم والتقدير، قال في "الإحسان الرجال" ص11: (كنت كتبت منذ خمسة عشر عاماً وأنا يومئذ لا أزال في بداياتي عن صحبتي لشيخ عارف بالله، رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وجزاه عنا خيراً..!!) وهل بعد هذه الصراحة من صراحة؟ فهذا الرجل ما يزال يثني على شيخه المزعوم الذي ذكره في كل كتبه، ويذكره بصيغة الجهالة، يتحايل على الناس بذلك ؛ حتى لا يعرفوا مشربه ، ومأخذه ، وهذا الكتاب صدر سنة 1988م رقم الإيداع 899. وما يعتمد عليه أصحابه في رجوعه هو ما جاء في مجلة الجماعة، وهي مجلة اجتهدت في نشر الفكر الشيعي في هذه البلاد التي صانها الله من هذا الرجس بفضله وكرمه، وإن كانت الصوفية كما نكرر دائماً تعتبر تمثيلاً لها، نسأل الله أن يكفينا شر الجميع، وعدد المجلة هو الحادي عشر، السنة الرابعة، بتاريخ فاتح شعبان عام: 1403هـ، والمكتوب في آخر الغلاف على الجهة اليسرى بعنوان: تنبيه: أرجو أن يعتبر القارئ الكريم محتوى المنهاج النبوي آخر ما وصل إليه فكري، أثارت فقرات من كتابي: الإسلام بين الدعوة والدولة، والإسلام غداً ، جدلا، فقد تجاوزت ما هنالك من آراء، فلا أجادل عنها، وما أنا إلا طالب علم، أصيب وأخطئ، لست معصوماً!! نعوذ بالله من الجدل، ومن أن تستنـزف قوانا في المجاولات الكلامية. أهـ ما في التنبيه. 
قال الشيخ المغراوي: أقول: الذي يرجع إلى تاريخ علماء المسلمين وغيرهم، يجدهم إذا تراجعوا عن ديانة، أو نحلة، أو مذهب، أو كتاب، أو رأي، أو فكرة، أو عقيدة، بينوا ذلك بالتفصيل، ولولا خشية الإطالة لذكرت في هذا مجلداً كبيراً، ولكن يكفي أن أشير إلى بعض الأسماء، وأترك اليهود والنصارى الذين أسلموا وبينوا انحراف وتحريف تلك الديانات بمؤلفات خاصة. أما ياسين فيؤكد عدم تراجعه كما جاء في "الإحسان الرجال": ص12، قال ما لفظه: (الآن أعود إلى الموضوع، لا لأتبرأ من الصوفية كما ألح علي بعضهم. ولا لأتحمل تبعات غيري، لكن لأقول كلمة الحق التي لا تترك لك صديقاً)! فلا أدري أقرأ أصحابه هذه العبارة وفهموها، أم أنهم روجوا الكتاب ولم يعرفوا ما بداخله؟ وهذا هو ظننا بهم، وإلا اتهمناهم في عقليتهم وفي دينهم.. فالذي يتمعن في عبارة هذا الرجل لا يستفيد نسخاً، لامن قريب ولا من بعيد ، هذا من جهة. ومن جهة أخرى فإنه اعتبر ذلك جدلاً وليس غلطاً منه، أو انحرافاً عقدياً أو علمياً، حتى يتجنبه الناس، وإنما القضية مجرد جدل بين الخصوم ! وهو لا استعداد عنده بأن يقنع الناس بصحة رأيه حتى لا يدخل في الجدال، ولو كان صادقاً هو وأصحابه لقال بالحرف الآتي: من عبدالسلام ياسين إلى جميع المسلمين، فإنه قد تبين لي أن كل ما كتبته في "الإسلام بين الدعوة والدولة" و"الإسلام غداً"، كله ضلال، ولا أسمح بطبعه، ولا بيعه، ولا أتحمل مسؤولية من قرأه، فإنني أتبرأ إلى الله منهما، وأتوب إليه مما أدخلت فيهما من ضلال. حرر هذا بتاريخ كذا وكذا. 
فكيف والرجل يلخص ذلك ويركزه ويقدمه للمسلمين باسم جديد يغري الناس به، ويسميه "بالإحسان" ، فما أدري هل هذه غفلة من أصحابه؟ أو استغفال أو عدم علم بما في هذه الكتب؟!). 
وعلى كل الأحوال، سواء كان ياسين تراجع عن البوتشيشية، أم لم يتراجع، فإنه كان داعية من دعاة الضلال، وبوقاً من أبواقه، وأن كتبه كانت فتنة لكل مفتون، فقد قدم بذلك للبوتشيشيين خدمة لم يقدمها لهم أحد غيره. 
2-د أحمد لسان الحق: أستاذ جامعي بكلية الآداب بالرباط. 
3-د طه عبدالرحمن: أستاذ جامعي بكلية الآداب بالرباط أيضاً. 
4-أحمد التوفيق: مدير معهد الدراسات الأفريقية بالرباط أيضاً. 
5-بالعكيدة عبدالحمن: خريج كلية الحقوق بالدار البيضاء، ومقدم إحدى الزوايا البوتشيشية الخمسة بها. 
6-أحمد بنيعيش: خريج دار الحديث الحسنية بالرباط! 
7-الدكتور أحمد قسطاس: المدير المسؤول عن مجلة المريد. 
انتشارها وأبرز انحرافاتها وآثارها: 
أما فيما يخص انتشارها ؛ فإن عدواها قد عمت كل مناطق المغرب، لكن أكثر كثافتها إنما هي في الرباط وسلا والدار البيضاء ومكناس وفاس، بل إن عدواها انتقلت إلى خارج المغرب أيضاً، حيث يوجد لها مراكز في كل من فرنسا وبلجيكا وألمانيا وكندا وغيرها. 

أما أبرز انحرافاتها التي انفردت بها عن بقية الطرق مع موافقتها في غيرها، فمنها: 
1-ضرورة استحضار صورة هذا الشيخ الضال عند قراءة تلك الأذكار والأوراد المخترعة، الأمر الذي أدى بالمريدين البوتشيشيين إلى اتخاذ صور فتوغرافية لهذا الزنديق، ووضعها أمامهم أثناء الذكر! لأنه –حسب زعمهم الباطل- لا يحصل التوجه من المريد إلى الله إلا بوضع صورة الشيخ الفتوغرافية أمامه. 
ب-أن شيخ الطريقة الحالي: حمزة، لا يحضر جمعة ولا جماعة، وقد سمعت هذا من أحد علماء تطوان، كما سمعت ذلك أيضاً من أستاذ آخر من أهل الرباط ممن تابوا من ضلال هذه الطريقة. 
ج-القضاء المبرم على عقل المريد المنتسب لهذه الطريقة، وإلغاء التفكير لديه تماماً، وذلك أن الشيخ إذا جاءه شخص جديد يسأله عن الطريقة، فلا يزيد عن أن يقول له: (أن تسلم لما ترى، وأن تبعد عقلك، وأن تلزم ورداً فترى عجباً)، ويصف طريقته هذه بقوله: (هذه طريق الحال، لا تعرف بالمقال، ولا تدرك بالأعمال، هي من فيض الله)!!. 
د-غلو المريدين في شيخهم، بشكل يختلف عن غلو كل مريدي الطرق الأخرى في أشياخهم، بحيث يتسابقون على شرب الماء الذي يغسل به يديه تبركاً به، أما إذا قص بعض شاربه أو لحيته، فإنهم يتبركون بشعره، بل يضعه بعضهم في محفظته ليحتفظ به، وإذا وقف بدأ الصياح، والعويل، والبكاء، والركوع والاهتزاز، وأحياناً السجود والتلفظ بكلمات يعد المتلفظ بها في ميزان الكتاب والسنة: كافراً، مثل قول بعضهم: سيدنا محمد يتجلى في الشيخ. ولهم في إطرائه عبارات ؛ كقول بعضهم: رأيت في الشيخ أنواراً قوية. وقول الآخر: لما قبلت يده سمعتها تقول: لا إله إلا الله. بل ذكر لي الأستاذ الذي أخذت عنه هذه الأقوال، وهو ممن تاب من طريقتهم، أنه التقى –أيام كان منهم- بمريد بوتشيشي رجع من رحلة الحج، فسأله كيف قضى مناسكه؟ فلم يذكر له شيئاً مما قام به من أركان الحج وواجباته وسننه، بل اكتفى بذكر شيء واحد، وهو أنه كان وهو يؤدي المناسك –إن كان أداها فعلاً- كلما رفع بصره إلا ورأى شيخه حمزة، علماً أن حمزة كان مقيماً في زاويته على إغواء خلق الله، وبينه وبين الأماكن المقدسة –صانها الله عن الاقتران باسم هذا الضال المضل – آلاف الأميال!!. 

أما عن آثار هذه الانحرافات فهي من الوضوح بمكان، ولو لم يكن فيها إلا القضاء المبرم على العقل الإنساني، لكان ذلك كافياً في الفساد، فكيف إذا انضم إليه أمور أخرى كل واحدة منها تباهي أختها بسبقها في مضمار السوء والضلال؟!. وما أدري كيف تنهض أمة ودع أهلها عقولهم وأبانوها بينونة كبرى، وألفوا تفكيرهم، ورضوا بشرب بقايا غسل يدي آدمي لا يحفظ لله حرمة، ولا يقيم له فرضاً ولا نفلاً، بل كيف ترقى أمة آلاف أفرادها إنما يسيرون بعقل رجل واحد؟! فلا يقومون بعبادة، أو زواج، أو سفر، أو مباشرة وظيفة، ولا يضعون لبنة على أختها إلا بإذنه، بل إنهم يتركون وظائفهم تنفيذاً لأوامر هذا الديكتاتور المتسلط على الرقاب باسم الولاية! ألا تباً لولاية من هذا القبيل، وعلى هذه الشاكلة!! وتباً لتلك العقول التي رضيت بمثل ذلك الاستعباد والاسترقاق والتسلط المشين، وتباً لتلك النفوس التي أخلدت إلى الهوان ورضيت به!! وفي مثل هؤلاء قيل: 
من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه    
ما لجرح بميت إيــلام
( ص 105 - 118 ) .

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد لله 

وبعد :

أخطر شيء في الصوفية وهو ما يعمل عبد السلام ياسين على ترسيخه هو عصمة الشيخ و الطاعة العمياء له وذلك في كتابه الاحسان حيث تكلم عن آداب المريد  ولمح الى معنى العصمة بطرف خفي
مستدلا على ذلك بقصة الخضر عليه السلام مع موسى.

وفي عرضه لآداب المريد نقل كلمة عظيمة عن أبي حامد الغزالي يستشهد بها على ذلك حيث يصفه 
بحجة الاسلام فقال  في آداب المريد :

وليعلم  - يقصد المريد - أن نفعه في خطأ شيخه لو أخطأ  خير  له من صواب نفسه لو أصاب.

وهذا لا يحتاج الى رد فإنها كلمة تصرخ على نفسها ألا فاعلموا يا عباد الله ان هذا هو الباطل !

----------


## طارق منينة

قرأت كتاب كتبه الشيخ عبد السلام ياسين للنساء وهو كتاب تنوير المؤمنات 

ورغم اني احب فيه رده علي العلمانيين لخبرته فيهم ايضا-كما هو حالي مع الدكتور محمد عمارة مع مخالفتي له في اموره المعتزلية- الا ان الشيخ ينشر في كتبه تصور مخالف للحقيقة عن شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية كما تصورات ملبسة عن صوفيات الانحراف وجماعات الزهد الباطلة 
 ففي تنوير المؤمنات وضع قضايا وزعم ان شيخ الاسلام خالف فيها الحقيقة وكنت استغرب وانا اقرأ كيف لمثل الشيخ ان لايعرف بديهيات كتابات ابن تيمية رحمه الله فيما يكتب عنه
ان بعض من كتاب اليوم والمنتسبين الي الدعوة والسلفية العامة-فغالب الناس اليوم يدعي الانتساب الي السلف-  او الحركة الاسلامية فيهم خير من نواحي الصبر علي الدعوة وتحمل الاذي وبذل النفس والنفيس في سبيل الله وهذا شيء محمود جدا لكن كثير منهم لايبذل جهدا في تحري العلم والمعلومات والحق فيما ينقلونه عن العلماء  والسلف فتراهم يقولون اشياء تستغرب منها جدا كيف فاتهم هذا ولم يدركوه فاذا ذهبت الي مذاهبهم التي يؤمنون بها  علمت ان بعض آرائهم مبنية عليها وقائمة بها


واذا كنت لاترضي ان تسكت علي موقف او فكرة او اعتقاد لاي من العلماء القدامي وتقوم بنقده وفي كتب منشورة-ومنها كتب للنساء مثل تنوير المؤمنات- فلتتحمل ان يرد عليك ايضا طالما ان هذا مذهبك !
ولذلك فرحت جدا  برد الشيخ القرضاوي علي سيد قطب ومحمد الغزالي والمودودي في كتابه الاخير تاريخنا المفتري عليه
فهو رد ونقد ونقض لاساسات خاطئة وان كان في الرد نفسه يحتاج رد عليه في نقاط قليلة 

الا ان فرحي الاكبر والاهم  بالكتاب هو ان يعلم الجميع بالكتاب وبرد القرضاوي علي اخوانه العلماء بل اقربهم الي قلبه من انه لااحد فوق النقد العلمي من العلماء اذا اخطؤوا خصوصا اذا تعلق الامر بدين الله-والامر كله دين- فان كان القرضاوي حفظه الله رد علي احبابه واخوانه من العلماء  الذين يعرف العامة والخاصة انه يحترمهم ويرفع مكانتهم ولايمكن ان يشهر بهم او يقدح فيهم شماتة وقدحا في اشخاصهم واذا رآه احبابه انه يرد علي احبابهم واحبابه فان هذا يكفي في ان يري بعض احبابه انهم في ورطة لاينجيهم منها الا الاخلاص والعلم كما رؤية الخلل عند في تصوراتهم في انهم لايريدون ان يسمعوا كلمة نقد وحق فيه طبعا ولو لاحقاق الحق وتعليم الناس الحق ليس بتكفيره طبعا كما قام به منظر القتال المنحرف بفتواه المشهورة -ابو بصير في فتوي تكفير القرضاوي-ولكن بحوار هادي ونقد عادل لمسائل وقع فيها الشيخ او غيره ولايعني ذلك ان نقيم منائح نقد وحرق لرجالات الامة وعلمائها ليل نهار فييأس العامة ويضيع المثال- فهذا ليس مطلوبنا وانما افساح المجال للرد العلمي الذي يقوم به حتي الشيخ القرضاوي كما فعل اخيرا في كتابه المشار اليه والذي لو انتشر -هو وكتب الرد عليه في الامور الخاطئة فعلا -علي الاقل في الصحوة الاسلامية فان حال الامة سينصلح ومنه يتدرج في توصيل الحقيقة للعامة الذين لايعرفون كثير من امور دينهم  مع مرور الوقت اللهم الا في الامور المشهورة كمسالة الموسيقي والغناء واشباهها من الامور الضرورية البيان ولايجوز تاخيرها 

ان رده لاشك يزلزل فهوم ويلخبط-لخبطة ايجابية مثمرة- واهم غير فاهم لحقيقة الاسلام وموقفه من الرجال -فالقرضاوي نفسه يرد علي افكار لثلاثة كبار من علماء الامة!- فهو جالس مع عصبيته لايقوم ولايتحرك للوضوء بماء بارد طهور يغسل عنه العصبية المقيته 

فرحت للزلزلة-احيانا الصدمة افاقة!- التي تحرك النفوس الطيبة الي الثبات مع الحق والانطلاق به ومعه وله والذهاب معه حيثما ذهب فاننا اهل الاسلام لانعبد الا الله وليس عندنا رهبان واحبار ورجال معصومون كما اننا نحترم الاجتهاد ونعلم ان المغفرة قد تلحق بالمجتهد ان شاء الله او حسنات ماحية او مصائب مكفرة فقد لايستفرغ المجتهد وسعه في استقراء الدليل فهذا مهما عظم علمه فان نقده في المسألة الاجتهادية مهمة حتي لو علمنا غفران الله له فالغفران شيء واصلاح الخطأ شيء اخر وقد يكون احدهم في الجنة بيد ان اصلاح خطاه ضروري لدخول غيره الجنة 

 خصوصا اذا كان النقد علمي ولنشر الرحمة في الامة ومن الرحمة المهداة نشر العلم الحقيقي المنجي
ان الفرقان بين الحق والباطل اهم من اي شيء اخر ولايعني ذلك قول كل شيء في وقت واحد ولكن يعني عدم تزييف الحقيقة الخالصة المنزلة شرعا ارضاءا للبشر

 كذلك فان كتمان العلم والمساواة بين جميع الافكار والمعتقدات ارجاء مرفوض مهما قاله من قاله  فلاانكار  عنده ولا اخبار منه بالحق 
ان اخلاص الدين لله هو المنجي من عذاب الاخرة وانت في ولاية الله طالما انك مخلص خالص لدين الله تعالي

----------


## طارق منينة

قلت فيما تقدم 




> ان بعض من كتاب اليوم والمنتسبين الي الدعوة والسلفية العامة-فغالب الناس اليوم يدعي الانتساب الي السلف- او الحركة الاسلامية فيهم خير من نواحي الصبر علي الدعوة وتحمل الاذي وبذل النفس والنفيس في سبيل الله وهذا شيء محمود جدا لكن كثير منهم لايبذل جهدا في تحري العلم والمعلومات والحق فيما ينقلونه عن العلماء والسلف فتراهم يقولون اشياء تستغرب منها جدا كيف فاتهم هذا ولم يدركوه فاذا ذهبت الي مذاهبهم التي يؤمنون بها علمت ان بعض آرائهم مبنية عليها وقائمة بها


ووجدت نصا شبيها للشيخ بكر ابو زيد لايختلف عنه كثيرا وهو




> وفي هذا العصر ياخذ الدور في هذه الفتنة دورته في مسلاخ من المنتسبين الي السنة متلفعين بمرط ينسبونه الي السلفية-ظلما لها-فنصبوا انفسهم لرمي الدعاة بالتهم-----


 تصنيف الناس ص 28

----------


## البريك

> قرأت كتاب كتبه الشيخ عبد السلام ياسين للنساء وهو كتاب تنوير المؤمنات 
> ورغم اني احب فيه رده علي العلمانيين لخبرته فيهم ايضا-كما هو حالي مع الدكتور محمد عمارة مع مخالفتي له في اموره المعتزلية- الا ان الشيخ ينشر في كتبه تصور مخالف للحقيقة عن شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية كما تصورات ملبسة عن صوفيات الانحراف وجماعات الزهد الباطلة 
> ففي تنوير المؤمنات وضع قضايا وزعم ان شيخ الاسلام خالف فيها الحقيقة وكنت استغرب وانا اقرأ كيف لمثل الشيخ ان لايعرف بديهيات كتابات ابن تيمية رحمه الله فيما يكتب عنه
> ان بعض من كتاب اليوم والمنتسبين الي الدعوة والسلفية العامة-فغالب الناس اليوم يدعي الانتساب الي السلف-  او الحركة الاسلامية فيهم خير من نواحي الصبر علي الدعوة وتحمل الاذي وبذل النفس والنفيس في سبيل الله وهذا شيء محمود جدا لكن كثير منهم لايبذل جهدا في تحري العلم والمعلومات والحق فيما ينقلونه عن العلماء  والسلف فتراهم يقولون اشياء تستغرب منها جدا كيف فاتهم هذا ولم يدركوه فاذا ذهبت الي مذاهبهم التي يؤمنون بها  علمت ان بعض آرائهم مبنية عليها وقائمة بها
> واذا كنت لاترضي ان تسكت علي موقف او فكرة او اعتقاد لاي من العلماء القدامي وتقوم بنقده وفي كتب منشورة-ومنها كتب للنساء مثل تنوير المؤمنات- فلتتحمل ان يرد عليك ايضا طالما ان هذا مذهبك !
> ولذلك فرحت جدا  برد الشيخ القرضاوي علي سيد قطب ومحمد الغزالي والمودودي في كتابه الاخير تاريخنا المفتري عليه
> فهو رد ونقد ونقض لاساسات خاطئة وان كان في الرد نفسه يحتاج رد عليه في نقاط قليلة 
> الا ان فرحي الاكبر والاهم  بالكتاب هو ان يعلم الجميع بالكتاب وبرد القرضاوي علي اخوانه العلماء بل اقربهم الي قلبه من انه لااحد فوق النقد العلمي من العلماء اذا اخطؤوا خصوصا اذا تعلق الامر بدين الله-والامر كله دين- فان كان القرضاوي حفظه الله رد علي احبابه واخوانه من العلماء  الذين يعرف العامة والخاصة انه يحترمهم ويرفع مكانتهم ولايمكن ان يشهر بهم او يقدح فيهم شماتة وقدحا في اشخاصهم واذا رآه احبابه انه يرد علي احبابهم واحبابه فان هذا يكفي في ان يري بعض احبابه انهم في ورطة لاينجيهم منها الا الاخلاص والعلم كما رؤية الخلل عند في تصوراتهم في انهم لايريدون ان يسمعوا كلمة نقد وحق فيه طبعا ولو لاحقاق الحق وتعليم الناس الحق ليس بتكفيره طبعا كما قام به منظر القتال المنحرف بفتواه المشهورة -ابو بصير في فتوي تكفير القرضاوي-ولكن بحوار هادي ونقد عادل لمسائل وقع فيها الشيخ او غيره ولايعني ذلك ان نقيم منائح نقد وحرق لرجالات الامة وعلمائها ليل نهار فييأس العامة ويضيع المثال- فهذا ليس مطلوبنا وانما افساح المجال للرد العلمي الذي يقوم به حتي الشيخ القرضاوي كما فعل اخيرا في كتابه المشار اليه والذي لو انتشر -هو وكتب الرد عليه في الامور الخاطئة فعلا -علي الاقل في الصحوة الاسلامية فان حال الامة سينصلح ومنه يتدرج في توصيل الحقيقة للعامة الذين لايعرفون كثير من امور دينهم  مع مرور الوقت اللهم الا في الامور المشهورة كمسالة الموسيقي والغناء واشباهها من الامور الضرورية البيان ولايجوز تاخيرها 
> ان رده لاشك يزلزل فهوم ويلخبط-لخبطة ايجابية مثمرة- واهم غير فاهم لحقيقة الاسلام وموقفه من الرجال -فالقرضاوي نفسه يرد علي افكار لثلاثة كبار من علماء الامة!- فهو جالس مع عصبيته لايقوم ولايتحرك للوضوء بماء بارد طهور يغسل عنه العصبية المقيته 
> ...


يبدو الموضوع مهما..غير أن الأخطاء النحوية والإملائية ..حالت بيني وبين إتمام قرائته..
لا شك أن السرعة أثناء الكتابة على الحاسوب.. هي السبب وراء تلك الأخطاء..
ولم نتعود من ابن الشاطيء الحيقي إلا الإفادة..فجزاه الله خيرا..
فيا حبذا الاعتناء بالعربية مبنى ومعنى.. من طرف كل المشاركين في هذا المجلس المنيف..خاصة وأن في هذا المجلس  من الأفاضل ممن أفدنا منهم في سائر المعارف الشرعية واللغوية..

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

اسمحو لي أن أقول إن كثيرا من المعلومات الواردة في الملخص غير صحيحة  وبعضها قديم يحتاج إلى التحيين

----------


## اويس المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لمزيد من المعلومات عن الطريقة الياسينية(العدل والاحسان) أنظر موقع (خرافة) على هذا الرابط    www.khorafa.org/khorafa/main.php

----------


## طارق منينة

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الشيخ البريك علي نصيحتك المهمة 
وانا احاول ان اكتب بلااخطاء الا ان الوقت والسرعة  وعندي كيبورد بلاسلك واحيانا يكتب من كل كلمة حرف فاذا عدت اليه لااجد ماكتبته الا لوغرتمات -وايضا عدم الاهتمام بصورة كبيرة باللغة خصوصا في المواقع الحوارية هو ما يجعل الاخطاء الاملائية والنحوية لاشك كثيرة
كما ان حديث كل ميسر لما خلق له قد يفيد هنا يما لايريد الانسان ان يفصح عنه-ابتسامة
بارك الله فيك
ولاشك ان بعض الاقوال التي اثبتها الباحث تحتاج الي توثيق فقد اورد كلاما للشيخ عبد السلام بدون ان يذكر المرجع

----------


## ابو مطرقة

تشكر......................  ......

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

فضيلة الشيخ سليمان الخراشي جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك على هذه الفائدة العظيمه
 عن الطريقة البوتشيشية وقد وقعت على تعريف هذه الطريقة لنفسها وهذا هو:



أ/ تعريف الطريقة القادرية: 

الطريقة القادرية هي الطريقة الصوفية التي تنسب إلى القطب الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني أو إلى أتباعه من المريدين الذين صاروا شيوخا وأئمة يطبقون تعاليمه العرفانية ويتمثلون نصائحه وتوجيهاته الروحية السديدة. وترتبط الطريقة القادرية الصوفية بالقطب العراقي الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني الذي كان عالم زمانه، فتبحر في علوم شتى ومعارف عدة، وكان حنبلي المذهب، متمسكا بالشرع السني بالاعتماد على القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة. 

هذا، وقد خلف القطب عبد القادر الجيلاني من ورائه أتباعا ومريدين محبين لطريقته وأذكاره وأوراده الصوفية. كما انتشرت طريقته السلوكية والعملية في العالم الإسلامي شرقا وغربا، كما لها أتباع ومحبون عبر ربوع العالم الغربي. 

ومن المناطق التي انتشرت فيها الطريقة القادرية نذكر : العراق والشام ومصر والإمارات العربية المتحدة وبلدان الغرب الإسلامي، ولاسيما المغرب حيث يوجد فيه كثير من الأشياع والأتباع الذين يعتزون كثيرا بالشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني إلى درجة التقديس والتأليه عند بعض أتباعه الغلاة أو الجهلة منهم. 

أضف إلى ذلك أن الطريقة القادرية تغلغلت في المغرب على يد بعض الحجاج المتعبدين كسيدي بومدين الغوث الذي يعد أول من أدخل الطريقة القادرية إلى المغرب. وفي هذا الصدد يقول الباحث المغربي لحسن السباعي الإدريسي:" ومن المفيد التذكير أن أول طريقة صوفية مغربية تكونت على يد العالم الكبير، ذي الأصل الأندلسي، ودفين تلمسان، سيدي بومدين الغوث، الذي أخذ التصوف على يد شيخين مغربيين هما: الشيخ الأمازيغي أبو يعزة، المعروف بمولاي بوعزة، وسيدي علي بن حرزهم، المعروف بسيدي حرازم. واتصل سيدي بومدين الغوث بعد ذلك بالعالم والشيخ الصوفي مولاي عبد القادر الجيلاني بالديار المقدسة، بمناسبة موسم الحج حيث أخذ عنه الطريقة مباشرة، وكان بذلك أول من ادخل الورد القادري إلى المغرب."1 

ومن أهم تلامذة سيدي بومدين الغوث مولاي عبد السلام بن مشيش الذي أخذ عنه أبو الحسن الشاذلي مبادئ التصوف، فانتقل الشاذلي إلى تونس فمصر، وهناك أسس الطريقة الصوفية الشاذلية. 

وإلى جانب الطريقتين القادرية والشاذلية ، ظهرت في القرن السادس عشر بالمغرب الطريقة الجزولية مع الإمام الجزولي صاحب كتاب" دلائل الخيرات" ، وهو أحد الرجال السبعة العلماء الذين نزلوا بمراكش، وقد جدد هذا الإمام العارف الطريقة الشاذلية لتواكب مستجدات العصر، فانتشرت الطريقة في المغرب انتشارا سريعا. 

وتفرعت عن هذه المرجعيات الصوفية مجموعة من الطرائق الصوفية بالمغرب كالطريقة التيجانية، والعيساوية، والناصرية، والدرقاوية، والبودشيشية ، والعلوية، والعليوية، والدلائية، وغيرها من الطرائق الصوفية الأخرى. 

والسبب في ربط طريقة صوفية بشيخ معين هو من باب الإشادة بالأستاذ التابع الذي حافظ على طريقة شيخه القطب البارز الذي تنسب إليه الطريقة في الأصل، أو لاجتهاده في الشرح والتفسير والتمثل أو بسبب التجديد والتنقيح والإضافة. 

ومن الطرائق الصوفية المتفرعة حديثا عن الطريقة القادرية الزاوية البودشيشية أو البوتشيشية التي انقسمت إلى زاويتين : زاوية قادرية بوتشيشية بمدينة أحفير الواقعة على الحدود المغربية الجزائرية، وزاوية بودشيشية عليوية استقرت ببني يزناسن بمنطقة تسمى بمداغ. وهذه الزاوية أسسها الشيخ بومدين الذي تمثل الطريقة العليوية المنسوبة إلى شيخه أحمد بن عليوة الجزائري . 

وقد تطورت هذه الطريقة فيما بعد على يد الشيخ العباس بوتشيش بعد استقلال المغرب، و زادت انتشارا وإشعاعا مع ابنه الشيخ الصوفي حمزة الذي تقترن به الطريقة القادرية الموجودة بمنطقة مداغ ببركان في المنطقة الشرقية من المغرب ، والتي أصبحت أكبر تجمع صوفي في العالم كما يشهد بذلك العدد الجم من المريدين الذين يأتون من كل أصقاع العالم لإحياء ليلة عيد المولد النبوي . ومن خلال قراءة الوثائق التاريخية ، نستشف أن آل بودشيش كانوا أغنياء وأثرياء زمانهم، يمتلكون الهكتارات الكثيرة من الأراضي الخصبة الصالحة للزراعة، وكان لهم نفوذ كبير على المستويات: السياسية والاجتماعية والدينية والاقتصادية والثقافية بالمغرب إبان الاحتلال الاستعماري، وبعد استقلال البلاد وتحرره من قبضة المحتل الغازي إلى يومنا هذا.2 

ومن شيوخ الطريقة البودشيشية نذكر: الشيخ المختار بن محيي الدين بوتشيش، و مولاي الشيخ بومدين، والشيخ العباس، والشيخ حمزة. 

ويلاحظ أن الزاوية البودشيشية بالمغرب قادرية النسب وتيجانية المشرب ، بيد أن هناك من يرى أن هذه الزاوية كانت تعتمد على الطريقة العلّيوية الجزائرية كما ذهب إلى ذلك الأستاذ عكاشة برحاب:"يدعي شيوخ الزاوية البوتشيشية أن مسلكهم في التصوف يعتمد على الطريقة القادرية، غير أن الوثائق تكشف أن الطريقة التي اعتمدها مؤسس الزاوية سيدي بومدين هي الطريقة العليوية، وهي خليط بين القادرية والدرقاوية 

وعليه، يمكن القول : إن الزاوية البودشيشية لهاعدة مؤثرات مرجعية صوفية لقحت تجاربها العرفانية نظريا وتطبيقيا، ومن هذه المرجعيات الصوفية نستحضر: المرجعية القادرية، والمرجعية العليوية الجزائرية، والمرجعية التيجانية. 

ب- مرتكزات الطريقة القادرية: 

تنبني الطريقة القادرية وغيرها من الطرائق الصوفية على مجموعة من الخطوات التعبدية قبل الانتقال إلى الحضرة الربانية والتجسيد الميداني لما هو نظري. ويعني هذا أن الطريقة الصوفية تبتدئ بمرحلة التسخين عن طريق قراءة القرآن و استعراض أحاديث الرسول (صلعم)، والإكثار من الدعاء والتصلية وإنشاد المديح النبوي والتهليل والتسليم، لينتقل المريد بعد ذلك تحت عناية القطب والشيخ ومساعده إلى مرحلة التجربة والممارسة العرفانية التي تستخدم فيها الكوليغرافيا(ال  ركات الجسدية) الصوفية والتأمل الجواني الروحاني من خلال المرور بمجموعة من المقامات والأحوال والمسالك كالتحلية والخلوة واللقاء والوصال للارتماء في أحضان الحضرة الإلهية المعشوقة. 

ويعجز الزمان والمكان واللغة عن أداء وظيفة التواصل بين الذات العاشقة و الآخرين أو تفسير التجربة القلبية والتعبير عنها. لذلك، يلتجئ السالكون إلى لغة الرمز والإضمار والحذف والحدس بسبب قصور هذه الآليات اللغوية والفضائية في التبليغ وتوصيل ماهو ذهني ووجداني وحركي. 

وتبتدئ التجربة الصوفية القادرية بالتصلية على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والدعاء للصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ، والدعاء أيضا للقراء المخلصين وأئمة الحديث والمفسرين والعلماء الراشدين والسادة الصوفية المحققين والأولياء المباركين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها. ومن هؤلاء المدعوين لهم سلطان الأولياء الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني، وأبي القاسم الجنيد البغدادي، والسري السقطي، والمعروف الكرخي، والحبيب العجمي، والحسن البصري، وأبي يزيد البسطامي، وبهاء الدين النقشبندي.... والدعاء كذلك للمؤمنين والآباء والأمهات وشيوخ العلم والمعرفة،
ماخود من منتديات الطريقة القادرية البودشيشية.

----------


## أبو علاء الصنهاجي

جزاكم الله خيرا 
جماعة العدل والإحسان قد سخرها الله لمدة لقمع التطرف العلماني في الجامعات واستطاعت احتواء الحركة الإسلامية في الكليات والمعاهد الكبرى لمدة لكن نفعها كان محدودا واقتصر على الدعوة إلى الحزبية ثم هم الآن يعيشون على ذكريات ماضيهم ' المجيد ' ويسيرون إلى النهاية بحيث أن مريدي عبد السلام ياسين صاروا يتناقصون بفضل دعوة أهل السنة وأعدادهم بالسالف لا كما كانوا مذ بدأ ظهورهم وأقول أن قاصمة الجماعة كانت عام 2006 حيث ظهر عورهم وبانت خرافتهم نسأل الله الهداية للجميع

----------


## ياسين علوين المالكي

الحمد لله..
عندي تعليق بسيط جدا..
الشيخ عبد السلام ياسين، لم يعد ينتمي إلى الطريقة البوتشيشية المنحرفة...هذا ما أردت التنبيه عليه.
أخوكم المالكي المغربي..

----------


## محمد المبارك

> للباحث عبدالله بن سعيد إعياش – أظنه من المغرب - .


 نعم هو مغربي شيخنا الفاضل
و قد كان ـ حفظه الله ـ إماماً لمسجد حيِّنا بحي المصيف بالرياض 
خلال دراسته الجامعية ودراسة الماجستير بكلية اصول الدين بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود.
ونعم الرجل كان
فقد أفاد جماعة المسجد كثيرا 
بكلماته التوجيهية التي كان يلقيها عليهم بين حين و آخر .
 ثم صار إماماً لجامع خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك فهد بن عبدالعزيز رحمه الله بجزيرة طارق .
وفقه الله ونفع بجهوده ..

----------


## محمد المبارك

موسوعة الرد على جماعة العدل والاحسان الصوفية المغربية 

http://www.al-shaaba.net/vb/showthread.php?t=11939

----------


## عزيز أندلسي

السلام عليكم
شيخنا سليمان، بارك الله فيك على كل ما تقوم به للذب عن دين الله تعالى.
هل هذه الرسالة متوفرة على الأ نترنيت

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله فيكم جميعًا ..
وعليكم السلام أخي عزيز ..
لا أظنها متوفرة . ولعل الشيخ محمد المبارك يسعى في توفيرها بواسطة المؤلف - حفظه الله - ..

----------


## عزيز أندلسي

> بارك الله فيكم جميعًا ..
> وعليكم السلام أخي عزيز ..
> لا أظنها متوفرة . ولعل الشيخ محمد المبارك يسعى في توفيرها بواسطة المؤلف - حفظه الله - ..


 إن شاء الله
وفقكم الله لكل خير

----------

